# Bowfishing at Nickajack??



## jguffie (Jun 3, 2011)

Going to nickajack next week..just curious if anybody has ever bowfished it and if it was any good


----------



## S Adams (Jun 4, 2011)

I have never shot it, but a buddy of mine shoots it all the time


----------



## jguffie (Jun 5, 2011)

i have heard its pretty good. does he like it over there?


----------



## j_seph (Jun 8, 2011)

We have on Chick and man they are some Buffalos up there. I missed one as big as a school bus(I swear)


----------



## hatchrooster (Jun 11, 2011)

j_seph said:


> We have on Chick and man they are some Buffalos up there. I missed one as big as a school bus(I swear)



He got so exited he forgot to piont it at the fish and just let it go.


----------



## badkarma (Jul 16, 2011)

I met some guys up there last weekend from Raburn county.  They had just been catfishing and two of the three were about to hop in another boat and go bowfishing.  There were a bunch of guys out that night.  Didn't think til after we drove off to ask if they were GON members.


----------



## caver101 (Jul 19, 2011)

I am not far from Chickamauga. If you don't mind me asking what general part of the lake are you shooting? I have not even fish the Chick so I don't know the lake at all. Thanks.

Same with Nickajack.


----------



## badkarma (Jul 26, 2011)

I was just prefishing a tournament, not bowfishing.


----------



## Inthegarge (Jul 27, 2011)

Been there numerous times.... Best bowfishing at Dawn or just before sunset... Close to shore and especially little sloughs....Good luck..


----------



## tombanks99 (Aug 2, 2011)

its pretty good bowfishing there. its kind of slow right now cause the grass is up and the waters so hot. but in the spring u cant hardly beat it


----------

